

Can news.yc provide a 'comment' link in the RSS feeds? - rob

I like how the feed titles go directly to the article in question and not to their own homepage first (like Digg), but I often find that I want to comment on a story I read here on news.yc. This means I have to open up news.ycombinator.com, find the article, and click 'comments'. Can you provide a simple '[comments]' link in the feed body pointing to the news.yc comment page, similar to reddit?
======
adrianh
Yes! Please do this!

I read the RSS feed for news.ycombinator.com, and I don't get to view (and
participate in) the discussions as much as I'd like to, purely because the RSS
feed in Google Reader does not include a link to the discussion page.

I see the RSS feed contains a <comments> element for each entry, which is
being ignored by Google Reader. Sure, using <comments> is the purer way to do
it, but it's worth adding a simple "View comments" link to the description of
each RSS entry, for people whose RSS readers don't support the RSS <comments>
tag.

~~~
brett
YES!

------
ivankirigin
I use google-reader, and the only link is to the target story. Ideally, the
RSS feed would allow a link to the news.yc story, which would allow you to
leave a comment. Modding should also be in the rss feed, if possible. Buttons
are bad in most rss feeds it seems.

------
pg
We do. Look at the feed source. If there's something wrong with the format,
please tell us.

~~~
brett
I'm starting to feel either invisible or grossly inarticulate on this one.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19842>

A lot of readers will render (xml escaped) html put in a _description_ tag for
each _item_ , including _a_ tags pointing to a given link's comment page.

------
inklesspen
This is a bit old, but I made an alternate feed that did this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20419>

------
ochiba
I'm using FeedReader and there isn't a comment link. I'm not sure if it's
specific to FR, but there's no article summary or extract, that would also be
useful.

------
drm237
What RSS reader are you using? In IE7 (no one's favorite) there is a comments
link. Not sure about other feed readers.

------
joshwa
you can use the bookmarklet, but this means you'll be upvoting the article,
too.

